# ohiogoatgirl's journal



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 16, 2012)

not really sure how i should start this so i guess i will just ramble on a bit. haha. 

yesterday evening and this morning i bred my dutch doe to my dutch buck. due date st patricks day  very excited to have my first kindling here on the farm. the tow lionhead does are due but i am beginning to think that they either didnt take or they ate all the kits. because the one doe pulled fur and had a little nest going. but now she has pulled apart the nest and the fur is all mixed up with the hay :/ but i am thinking this may also be that i just got them and the person told me they were due "this week/next week" (her words exactly) and couldnt give me an exact date of the breedings. <sigh> so if they dont kindle by the 20th i am rebreeding them. 

weighed the dutch kits the other day. just over 3 weeks old and they were ~12 oz, 12 oz, 8 oz, 5 oz. they were sitting in a basket on an old kitchen scale so these are all "abouts" lol. wondering if this is high or low or about right for them to weigh at this age. giving them and the doe plenty of pellets and some sunflower seeds as goodies. 

last week its been hovering between about 10 and 25*F degrees. but yesterday it was about 35*F all day. no ice in the creek or water bowls/bottles overnight even. and today it was about 46*F all day. 

the goats still arent bred. i simply cannot find anyone to breed them. i wanted to have them bred back in december  a few days ago dad bought a week old buckling. i've been bottlefeeding him. i'm thinking his name will be chinook. its the name of a native american tribe. and it fits a bit since its february, and it was **freezing** when he was born, and he is all white. i will try it tomorrow with him. see if it really fits or not. the other names i have in mind are zapotec and tuscarora. also names of native american indian tribes.

i've made a facebook for my rabbits (Homestead Nowhere Rabbitry Ohio). and i have a youtube channel (girlwalkswithgoats). 

......and i dont know what else to put. lol. guess i will end it here and see what tomorrow brings for me to talk about.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

its finally not raining or snowing!   and its sunny skies to boot. 

was really hoping to get the lionhead hutch up to the barn today but dad has been sleeping and his back is bad today. bleh... had them over a week now and i cant get his help to move it. and if i could move it on my own i would but its too big and heavy and awkward. plus its gotta go up the bank and across the yard a bit. so definitely not a one person job. 

cut some toilet paper rolls for rabbit toys. gonna take the buckling up to the apple tree and get some cuttings for them. looking for other things i have around that could be toys as well.

decided that chinook is a good name for the buckling. he is beginning to jump up onto me though. have to work on that.


----------

